# Reintroduction of NODID and me.



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

A brief listing of the members of NODID, although we come and go, because we all are very busy with our own projects.

My name is David Kozin, I neither have Depersonalization Disorder, nor Derealization disorder; instead, I have Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder. I started a message board long ago regarding that topic, and realized that many individuals with HPPD also had DP/DR symptoms. Consequently, I sought out information about these disorders -- I found that this message board contained the most comprehensive information on the topic. So, I contacted the world's specialist Daphne Simeon, and presented her my case and how rich this database of information could be. She accepted, and without funding from any outside sources, Dr. Simeon, poor grad students, and I worked on creating publications through the NODID organization that answered questions you presented to me 4 years ago. We came through:


Daphne Simeon, David Stephen Kozin, Karina Segal, Brenna Lerch, Roxanne Dujour and Timo Giesbrecht, De-constructing depersonalization: Further evidence for symptom clusters, *Psychiatry Research*, Volume 157, Issues 1-3, 15 January 2008, Pages 303-306

Is depersonalization disorder initiated by drug use any different? A survey of 394 adults, Daphne Simeon, M.D.; David S. Kozin, Karina Segal, B.A.; and Brenna Lerch, Submitted to the *Journal of Clinical Psychiatry*.

I am the President and Chairman of the Board of a 501(c)(3) non-profit public charity called The National Organization for Drug-Induced Disorders. Our concentration is on disorders caused from drugs; however, as our current research shows, there is no significant different in the responses and reports from drug-induced versus non-drug induced DP sufferers. Independent of this result, I do care about the non-drug patient group here just as much as the drug-induced. I realize how it is like to be ignored when compared to other disorders. Our budget is usually around 100-200 dollars, and all of the work is done on a volunteer basis. We are a tiny organization, we operate virtually and have no office. Our web site is under construction, but located at http://www.nodid.org. 

The Board of Directors
*
David Kozin, President*: Reed College (2002) 3 years, transferring to a new school. Information about my current work has already been expressed.

* Dr. Roger Davis, Ph.D, Vice President:* Bachelor of Arts (magna cum laude), Saint Louis University, May 1990'; Master of Science, University of Miami, May 1994; Doctor of Philosophy in Psychology, University of Miami, 1996. *I am including more information on Dr. Davis, as many individuals may not be familiar with his work, but you probably took a test he helped design, and he co-authored the first book ever on Personality Disorders. So, some of his publications and work are listed here; however, there are 3 more pages.


Fall 1991 - Fall 1993: Research Fellow
Worked with Dr. Theodore Millon, University of Miami. Responsibilities included all aspects of psychological instrument design, including item generation, statistical analysis, and the design of internal and external validity studies. Participated in the construction of the Millon Adolescent Clinical Inventory, the Millon Clinical Multiaxial Inventory, and the Millon Index of Personality Styles.

Spring 1994 ? Spring, 1999: Director, Research Network
Coordinate and direct Research Network of the Institute for Advanced Studies in Personology and Psychopathology. Responsibilities include design and coordination of multisite validity studies for newly developed Millon inventories and revision of past inventories. Review proposed studies submitted by network members related to the personality disorders. Construct external validity studies for the Millon instruments and liason with National Computer Systems, the test publisher.

January, 2000 ? May, 2001: Director of Research, Surgical Eyes Foundation
Design research and write up research studies assessing the psychological damage caused by the complications of refractive surgery, particularly LASIK, including suicidal ideation, depressive disorders, adjustment disorders, anxiety disorders (particularly PTSD), as well as the psychosocial consequences of complications, including relationship difficulties, induced self-esteem problems, and occupational difficulties.

Publications: Books
Millon, T., Davis, R.D., Millon, C., & Escovar, L. (2000). Personality Disorders in Modern Life. New York: Wiley.
Millon, T., Davis, R.D., & Millon, C. (1997) The Millon Clinical Multiaxial Inventory-III manual (Second Edition). Minneapolis: National Computer Systems.
Millon, T., & Davis, R.D. (1996). Disorders of Personality: DSM-IV and beyond. New York: Wiley Interscience.
Millon, T., Millon, C., & Davis, R.D. (1994) The Millon Clinical Multiaxial Inventory-III manual. Minneapolis: National Computer Systems.
Millon, T., Weiss, G., Millon, C., & Davis, R.D. (1994) The Millon Index of Personality Styles manual. San Antonio: The Psychological Corporation.
Millon, T., Millon, C., & Davis, R.D. (1993). The Millon Adolescent Clinical Inventory manual. Minneapolis: National Computer Systems.
Millon, T., Simon, E., Birket-Smith, M., & Davis, R.D. (1998) Psychopathy: Antisocial, Criminal, and Violent Behavior. New York: Guilford.
Millon, T., Blaney, P., & Davis, R.D. (1999). Oxford Textbook of Psychopathology. New York: Oxford University Press.

I. J. Whytesea, Secretary, B Sc., graduated Magna cum Laude with Psychology major and History minor.

Treasurer: Rebecca Kozin, E.A, an enrolled accountant and tax preparer for 30 years.

Co-founder: Brad Jones, co-founder and currently on a leave.

Director: Brenna Lerch: Simon Fraser University, Fourth year, Molecular Biology and Biochemistry major. Co-author of NODID studies. She has expressed he feelings about DP/DR and her own experience on her YouTube web site, which is http://youtube.com/user/unigirlb

Director: Cait McCarthy: Currently completing her degree, and also the graphic artist who designed the NODID logo and other works.

Director:Matt Swartz: Maintains the web site

Advisory Board Members without voting privileges:

John H. Halpern, M.D.

Dr. Halpern currently holds the position of Instructor in Psychiatry, Harvard Medical School, and also serves as the Associate Director of Substance Abuse Research, Biological Psychiatry Laboratory, Alcohol and Drug Abuse Research Center, Harvard Medical School-McLean Hospital, Belmont, MA. Dr. Halpern recently (9/04) received an original research grant, National Institute on Drug Abuse, NIH grant support for protocol of the Neurocognitive Consequences of Long-Term Ecstasy Use.

Daphne Simeon, M.D.

Current Appointment: Associate Professor; Co-Director, Compulsive Impulsive Disorders Program; Director, Depersonalization and Dissociation Program
Mount Sinai School of Medicine. Dr. Simeon serves as co-chair of the International Society for the Study of Dissociation (ISSD) and also the ISSD Task force for the DSM-V (co-chair). In the recent past, Dr. Simeon served as Principal Investigator in a study of Fluoxetine (Prozac) vs. Placebo in Depersonalization Disorder (Total Grant $565,359). Dr. Simeon served as Senior Investigator on the study of Neuropsychology of Depersonalization Disorder (Total Direct Cost $56,000).

Louis B. Laves-Webb L.M.S.W., L.P.C.I. 

Louis Laves-Webb is a practicing licensed psychotherapist in Austin, Texas, where he currently provides counseling at the University of Texas at Austin mental health center.

Christopher Van Kleeck, PSY.D.

Dr. Van Kleek has been a licensed Psychologist since 1988. He currently works in private practice and also at the St. Vincent Hospital - Center for Psychiatry, where he provides evaluation and psychological treatment of adults and seniors on this acute inpatient psychiatry unit. He is a facilitator of multi-disciplinary teams treating patients with dementia, schizophrenia, bi-polar illness, post-traumatic stress syndrome, substance abuse, depression and anxiety. Dr. Van Kleeck has had HPPD for 29 years.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I am here to help promote research for DP/DR and to better define the symptoms for the DSM-V (publishing in 2012). I study Behavioral Neuroscience, and will be transferring to a new school in one year. During this time, I am working on a diagnostic manual for HPPD based on vision simulators that we developed to simulate HPPD effects.

Best to everyone,

David*


----------

